

Depression Part Two - palidanx
http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2013/05/depression-part-two.html

======
mnicole
I can't praise these two entries on the matter enough (here's the first one -
[http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2011/10/adventures-
in-...](http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2011/10/adventures-in-
depression.html)). They've allowed me to better explain to those on the
outside what it truly feels like. She does an amazing job with her
illustrations and her words, and I wish her all the best in her recovery.

------
AceJohnny2
The lack of feeling, motivation, and the disconnect are well illustrated.

------
palidanx
For some background, Hyperbole and a Half started out as a comic more light
hearted, but then the author went through some depression. This is her first
post in a long time.

------
baconhigh
This is so amazing and relevant. Nail. Head.

